# Aciphex



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi,Has anyone here had any side effects with aciphex (or anything like it)? When my GI doc put me on it I began to have fits with nausea, gas and bloating after I eat which led them to believe I had a gallbladder problem. When I stopped taking it, the nausea, gas and bloating went away. Has anyone had a problem like this when taking aciphex? Any advice or experience you can share would be very helpful.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I don't take Aciphex now, but I did take it regularly for quite a long time. I don't recall the side effects that you described but I do remember feeling slightly dehydrated. Have you tried Nexium? That was a miracle drug for me in that it immediately relieved the burning in my esophagus and there was no pain after a meal. The only thing I do not like with Nexium is an increase in flatulence. There's enough gas in the world as it is!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

MollyB said:


> There's enough gas in the world as it is!


To fart is to live.Mark


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

And for those of us with IBS, to live is to fart!Molly


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

You're right on, Molly! LOL. I have GERD + IBS too. It's no picnic, that's for sure.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Same with me Madge, Gerd and IBS not a great mix! Molly i always say 'Better out then In'


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

My general physician switched me to prilosec and since then I've had none of the bloating that the aciphex caused. I still have the bouts with nausea and belching but no where near the severity I had on aciphex. He also ordered a HIDA/CCK scan. If I have a normally functioning gallbladder, will I have any discomfort during the scan? Also, while he was pressing around on my abdomen, I noticed I had some pressure and nausea when he pressed on my mid-upper abdomen. Does anyone know what that may be indicative of? When I had an endoscopy done back in august or september my GI doc found acid reflux and duodenitis and then placed me on the aciphex, which is when the bouts with nausea and indigestion started.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Collegeguy, have you tried peppermint for your nausea? I used to work with someone who drank peppermint tea after meals to help with nausea. Personally, I think tea would not be a good idea, but different strokes for different folks.....Madge, you are right - better out than in. Let the rest of the world suffer the effects of my gas while I walk off and feel better.


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Molly,I've tried peppermint, wintergreen, honey, burnt toast, ginger, you name it. Nothing seems to work but promethazine (phenergan).


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

That's some bad nausea if phenergan is the only thing that helps you. Wish I had the magic answer for you. Has the doctor suggested trying other medications?


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well right now we're just taking the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" approach with the drug regiment. The GI doc refuses to prescribe anything other than aciphex and fiber (I have minor IBS-C) and since I can't go back to my GI doc until the middle of July, I went back to my general physician. I usually suck on peppermint and wintergreen altoids for the nausea, and they do work for a few minutes but once the nausea starts to keep me from sleeping I take the phenergan.Also, this is just a random question...but how effective is promethazine for vomiting related to gastroenteritis or food poisoning? I've read that its effective for motion sickness, post-op nausea/vomiting, and morning sickness, but how effective is it for those conditions? I know it works by blocking certain chemical substances that activate the vomiting center but beyond that I'm not sure how effective it is in antagonizing the effects created by those illnesses.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I've only used phenergan for post operative nausea. Perhaps you could pose that question to one of the forum moderators.Just thought about something else. I believe there are peppermint capsules that can be purchased at health food stores. Maybe something like that would have a longer lasting effect than Altoids. Just a thought....Molly


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I do have peppermint capsules that I use if my IBS-C bothers me but I haven't tried using them when I feel nauseous. I'll look into that.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering if your GI has checked you for gastroparesis. That causes nausea and stomach pain.


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

No we haven't checked for gastroparesis yet. I don't really have any abdominal pain however sometimes after meals I seem to stay full longer than normal, but this doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## susie59 (Apr 1, 2010)

i have just been dignosed with ibs goin ouy my mind WITH WAT NOT TO EA TAND WAT YOU CAN EAT.HAVE DIARRIA AS WELL JUST BOUGHT CALCIUM TABLETS AND PEPPERMINT CAPSULES.WILL THE HELP STOP MY DIARRIA SOMEBODY SAID WHOLEMEAL BREAD IS GOOD FOR YOU AS WELL IS THIS TRUE


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi SusieWith food in general.. Truly.. Food is NOT the only IBS trigger. For many of us it isn't what we eat it is THAT we eat or the act of eating itself that sets off symptoms. Other triggers can be extreme heat and or cold, season changes, exercise.. lack of exercise, hormone fluxuations, stress, GI infections or viruses, anxiety, hurrying or rushing.. etc..With the wheat... just depends on the person. Some people see an increase in symptoms if they eat wheat others need to eat it to keep their symptoms managed. All of us are different. That's why the Dr's have such a tough time helping us.In _general_ a lower carb diet can sometimes help some IBS D people. Other things IBS D folks have found to help..the Calcium Carbonate supplements, Questran or Colestid (rx bile salt binders), imodium, pepto, eating a lower fat diet, cooked veggies as opposed to raw.. hypnotherapy, relaxation techniques, stress management, yoga.. etcWhat helps you ?? Only _you_ will be able to find that out after trial & error with the various treatments. Usually people find a variety of treatments working together in concert helps the best to keep symptoms managed.See our Diarrhea Forum for more info about that. (Use the site navigator at the bottom right of every page by the "Go" tab.)BTW..If you have heartburn or GERD the peppermint capsules could make that worse. So I would be very careful about using Peppermint.All the best


----------

